# Halloween is near! Costume ideas!?



## applecandy (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello to everyone, im glad to have found this site - and glad to see there are so many true halloween enthusiasts like myself out there! Im usualy already thinking of ideas for halloween costumes on nov 1st, but ofcourse this year ive left it until now to think up a good costume. Im thinking this year id like to try something in uniform, but still unsure. My original idea was to go as myself , in the shower. But i think its going to be difficult to move around as a shower, so im now looking at other alternatives. Im hitting the army store tomrow, and hoping to put something together(im a true perfectionist at heart) 

Its tough finding a costume for us guys that truly stands out. Lets all share some ideas for great costumes this year guys, make this the best year yet!


----------



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

I'd say go as something in uniform with a twist...although I'm not sure if a zombie soldier these days is really in good taste. Hm. Perhaps a video game army guy or paint yourself green to go as a plastic army guy? Make guns out of cardboard that are "pixelized" for the game effect. 

It may be geek, but WWII Captain America? http://img348.imageshack.us/img348/4929/074kr.jpg Otherwise, a mutant army guy effected by radiation? Dunno, could have some fun with it.


----------



## jlansangan2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Where do I find nice halloween costumes online? I want my son to win the best costume


----------



## jlansangan2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Im thinking of easy to wear costume

Halloween Costumes & Decorations -


----------



## applecandy (Sep 22, 2008)

Utusemi, thanks for the awesome idea's! Im gonna see what i can peice together at the army store, often times you can get great deals at places like that and its all authentic stuff. Im not sure about online as ive never actualy bought a costume online before, ussualy i make my costume or buy at the store(s)

I think a great costume doesn't have to be bought, even homemade is fine-its all in the atterntion to detail..


----------



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

jlansangan2 said:


> Where do I find nice halloween costumes online? I want my son to win the best costume


The best costumes aren't purchased. Living vicariously through your offspring are you?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I had an idea that I was toying with, not many people would know who I was but anyway....does anyone remember the british military scene from Monty Python Flying Circus....the "Marching up and down the square!" skit?
That guy. 

I already have the cap,baton and jacket.....just need those crazy camel pants.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

churchofsubgenius said:


> I had an idea that I was toying with, not many people would know who I was but anyway....does anyone remember the british military scene from Monty Python Flying Circus....the "Marching up and down the square!" skit?
> That guy.
> 
> I already have the cap,baton and jacket.....just need those crazy camel pants.


Ha ha, I remember that skit. I think I may even have it on video. That is a great costume idea.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know if this counts as a :uniform", but how about a white trash Chippendale dancer. Get a male stripper costume, distress it so that it looks dirty. Add to that a mullet, beer gut and a can of PBR.


----------

